# cessna 182



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i got a new parkflyers cessna 182. i need some tips on flying this because im new to planes.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yo any time you need help i am here!!! I have been flying 8years and i compete all over! I will be glad to help you best i can! where do you live in milford and what is your name?


Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

my names mike, i live near the school, dingman delaware, do you have a son named brian?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i am 18 and i am a student at delaware valley.


Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh, im 13 and go to the dv middle school. where do you live? is it in a community, i live in gold key


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> oh, im 13 and go to the dv middle school. where do you live? is it in a community, i live in gold key


Ok i go to dv high school I live right in milford right in town!! Do you fly? Have you gave it a try? If you need any help let me know!! I have been flying 8 years and i compete and i currently dont have a plane right now! There is a flying field 2 miles out of milford called the Flying Hawks if you are intrested in flying i help other people learn to fly and i will be glad to teach you..

Brandon Snyder


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i herd you raced touring car. what kind do you have? i have a ta04( hence my name) also do you have a truk or buggy or somting like that? 
mike


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i dont race touring car i race pan car i have a ripmotorsports undertaker... No truck or buggy


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh... well i was thinking about getting pontunes this christmas for my plane if i get good at flying, so i can fly over my lake, good or bad idea


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

kind of bad!!!! u could get a radio glitch if it went out of control and hit someone or house!! You would get sued!!!! Are you a member of the ama yet? Do you have any flying experience?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

you wish you where at hamlin? Hamlin speedway? LA speedway? Why dont you go to marshalls? Get some experience i will teach u we have to get togather get a plane i will test fly it and i will teach you to fly!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea hamlin speedway its where i race champ karts. i wated pontunes so i could fly over my lake its so huge and i can walk there in 5min. i already have a plane go on parkflyers.com and look at the cessna 182 4ch version, i got the 4ch because its a better radio than the 3ch, which is am, mine is fm, also because if i got a new plane i could just switch it and be o.k. i mean ive flow some walmart planes and succeede with a few nice landings which were hard because of the motors were the steering, also are the real planes harder to fly or easier than the walmart planes, thanks

ps. where is marshalls?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you are talking real airplanes like ones you sit in it is eaiser i think but if you mean the 40% models they are eaiser then a trainer but if u crash your talking 8 grand!!! trust me flying a wal mart plane to flying a trainer gas glow plane is 2 diff animals!!! 

Marshalls is in beach lake pa right by honesdale marshalls is on rt 652.. Get your self a trainer glow plane you can get one ready to fly for 399.00 and i will teach you!!!!! Do you belong to the ama.... Please dont fly on that lake if you dont have any experience!!! I have been flying compation for 4 years i am not saying you cant fly but if some thing goes wrong... Give me a call some time call me monday night at my house!!!! 1-570-409-0364

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i also have a hobbico trainer gas plane. but i want to stay with electric. do you look at that site i bought that plane a month or 2 ago. ive been messing with sims since. i have fms on my computer right now, ill anso call you monday but what time?  also i ment for the pontunes for when i get used to my plane and fly for at least a full summer :hat:


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Heres my buddys plane this field is like 10 min to 15 min from your house!!! It is only five for me!! you get a plane and come here and i will teach u!! Trust me planes are not soposed to do this this is what you call horsepower the plane is 50% It is half the size of the real ultimate!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> i also have a hobbico trainer gas plane. but i want to stay with electric. do you look at that site i bought that plane a month or 2 ago. ive been messing with sims since. i have fms on my computer right now, ill anso call you monday but what time?  also i ment for the pontunes for when i get used to my plane and fly for at least a full summer :hat:


any time after school is fine and we can talk about planes cars!!! Hobbico superstar? If so that is what i started with


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

meet me on 800chat.com and well talk, use your hobbytalk screen name


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

what is that just call me? I dont have a comp at my house mine is broke so i am at my cousins house in lackawaxen near big bear!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh  sorry ok, but the plane i got i took it to this parking lot and flew it, i taxied then took off about five feet then put it back down did that about 20 times


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

is it broke does it need work?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

is it broke does it need work?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

what parking lot did you bring it to?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

no its okay. a big church parking lot. ...... nice leprechaun 
oh yea i was gone because i was watching some of schindlers list..... oh man


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

the one on 01? haha


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

its just the parts where the people bet there brains blown out  ... just turns my stomach


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

LOL BOY OH BOY HEY if you want to go to the flying field on monday u can follow me there and we can fly the plane there? its up to u


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok ill just hop on my evader and.... wait never mind. :tongue:


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

hahah ok lets talk and setup a date when you can go there we will be having our club meeting soon i will tell you the date and that is the time u should try to join the club!! It is something like 25 for 1 year i think? I mowe the grass there so i dont have to pay!! The president of the club i a costoden (spelling) at our school.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea i think i offended that poocool kid because he pmed me and asked how my evader ran and i said good he said his cousins gonna get on, then i said he should het the same setup as me and he might be too much for you, and then he got all pissed 
yea he had a nitro evader


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

hahaha how much do you have tied up in you cars?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

did u see the pic at the bottom of page 1?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

higer than you or i can count or about 800$. well have people in your club ever crashed in mid air?  also i can help with the mowing, because i alittle short on $$$$ i dont have a pot of gold like some people


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

from what i can tell your pretty good with a lawn mower... j/k , but the sad part about my truk is most of that is in brushes :hat: and i dont have any alum, grap,parts plastic all the way!!!!yea :lol:


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have about 20,000 invested i am a sponsored driver for some companys!! it has happend me and a buddy fly formation side by side inches away whe have cam close but has not happen to me yet i have only seen 3 mid airs in my 8 years flying and it was awesome!!! I dont get paid to cut the grass i just fly there for free it is me and another guy that do it it takes like 4hrs to do it i cut it on fri right after school and i am not done till dark!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

of coure we dont do it in the winter we prob wont start till around may?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

this should be a hot thread!!! what is this crap we have 30 sumtin posts!!!!  so what if theres only two people talking details, details.....


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah did you see how many post i have 1,164 and i am not hot... hahah


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

whoa, we both joined in the month december :freak:


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah but i have a year on you and like 1,000 some post more then you!!! LOL


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

U should have seen this guy fly!! WOW


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

atleast.. cough..imcough..not..cough..acough..computer...cough..nerd
not fellin too good but do you realize weve put mor posts in 10 min that this forums seen all year? we should like get medals or somthing?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

at least i dont post stupid things... never mind


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I WANT A MEDAL What is stupid?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i post interesting stuff and good info!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

how much do you pay for brushes? are they lay down or stand up and what kind?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

you should see this baby fly!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

hahha whos is that?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok p2k pro=lay down 
trinity midnight 2=stand up
venom fireball=stand up

rember ny evader and ta04 have to share these


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

what are you paying for brushes?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

some retards xxx-t he broke a motor magnet on the landing


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have broke one before racing i never seen a car stop so fast!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

just kidding about the brushes 50.00 so far
but yea i have the same trainer as u, but i got mine rtf for 100.00 with a 6ch futuba radio os engine and hitec reciver and servos from some old guy getting out of the hobby


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> just kidding about the brushes 50.00 so far
> but yea i have the same trainer as u, but i got mine rtf for 100.00 with a 6ch futuba radio os engine and hitec reciver and servos from some old guy getting out of the hobby


Awesome how much do you pay for 1 pair? i dont have a trainer anymore i have not had a trainer in seven!!! And i crashedmy plane about 4 months ago but have not got another one since but will soon it hurts when you lose a few grand because of a servo stripping when doing low laumchavoks (spelling? close to the ground!!! I can set a cup out in the field and do a low pass up side dow and hit the cup!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

wtf!! is that one of those small cups or is it a big gulp???


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

a platic one the rudder was just missing the ground you should have heard everyone they like YAYAYAYA I am crazy!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

do you know any one by the last name hauslaben?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

im had almost 2 grand in that but my parents bought it and they are going to by me another airplane!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> do you know any one by the last name hauslaben?


no never heard of that name where does this person live?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

hellow yall hankster is the greatest!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i race trucks wit him his name is jared on here hes sever the ties


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

..........


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

go edit urs dumbbut!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did and i need some sleep i have been up since 2am ttyl


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

see ya :wave: 
finnaly a use for that stupid wavy thing


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> i have about 20,000 invested i am a sponsored driver for some companys!! !


Who are you sponsored by?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> at least i dont post stupid things... never mind


 thats debatable


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Who are you sponsored by?


I run for tq cells and ripmotorsports and tm tires


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Who are you sponsored by?


If you now eric hutkay he used to run for him also rip


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

um.. well ithink we can meet at that field on saturday(next), so ill bring my cessna not my hobico because i have no fuel.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> If you now eric hutkay he used to run for him also rip


 No sorry i dont, I just have a hard time believing you have 20,000 grand invested, I have been racing 20+ years have been sponsored by the large companies and even with my dyno and all my cars and equipment i dont have even close to 20 grand.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

we should definatly meet up at the field like this weekend. i need directions and stuff, i cant bring my trainer because i have no fuel.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

um i can next weekend i have an orl race to attend!!! Maybe durring the week call me monday night!! 

Ok maybe i did exagerate a lil but maybe 27grand? NO jk deff 15!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh ok, well im just annoyed because i just rebilt my dif in the evader. the balls had poped out of place and i put them back in, still have to get it perfected, long day of adj. tomorrow because im getting ready formy parts to put them in for this race were having fri. just a couple of people putting up like 5$ each and racing for money, im gonna kill and look good doing it! :dude:


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Awesome good luck with your race!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

good luck with urs!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks i will be up against something like 40 -55 guys and we will see the race is in harrisburg pa!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yo if you need any spec packs my cousin has like 8-10? of them he will sell form when he raced spec! LMK


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yo wheres the pics you said u where going to post?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Where is everyone?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

maybe a nuc?... nah


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

so i guees i will not be here for 2 days so everyone have fun and be safe no flying in church parking lots or over lakes!!!!!!! Of to Harrisburg Race 2 orl

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok funny, good luck and dont crash, oh yea and kick some ass!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

hahaha Yah i dont need luck i am good!! yah right i need all the luck i can get i will not crash unless someone takes me out!!

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

always the chance! but when you get back i want to hear how you did. dont act to cocky might bite you in the rear later! if you crash ill never let you live it down!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea but if u win im gonna have to race you and put you in your place!!!  j/k


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> always the chance! but when you get back i want to hear how you did. dont act to cocky might bite you in the rear later! if you crash ill never let you live it down!!!


Yah i will let u know! I am not cocky!! I am just telling it the way it is!! When in doubt gas it!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yah mike i dont think we are going to the field tomarrow it is snowing and raining here give me a call on monday or something!

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea it sucks


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it is going to be a bit befor it is going to be nice to fly!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

call me tomarrow or some thing!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

just another post!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

man, last night i was so pissed i almost thew away my tc and my truck, man


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

hahahha cant get mad calm down flying is even worse then cars!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

guess i cant wait to start flying....


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

wait till you crash!! I love it!! thats why i dont fly my own anymore!! I fly OPS!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

bsracing8 said:


> wait till you crash!! I love it!! thats why i dont fly my own anymore!! I fly OPS!!!


any one else into teaching me to fly????


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

the president or ken clark vice president? Thanks just trying to help!! hahah


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am carzy no i will not crash!!! I dont do stupid things with other peoples stuff just my own!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

hmmmmm.... 
no wonder you dont have a plane


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey was not my fault!!! The rudder servo stripped doing a lumchavoick about 10 -15 feet from the ground!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

how much you have in your plane and no metal servo gears!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

how much was the plane new? New it was about 500 or so the motor new is about 300 or so and radio with reciver new was about 500 and servos i had about a grand so i lost about 500 and some dollars cause i can still use the motor and servos and radio

Brandon

Total 2,300


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i am off to McAdoo sunday so i will not be able to fly then!! The meeting at the field is the 23rd of this month mike are you going to be able to make it?

Brandon
It is 10 for you to join!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

um cant pay it now because ive gotta pay off my new buggy look ind gen. rc disc.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

what is 10 bucks?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

10 bucks less that i have to pay my dad back....


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

pay dad back? no why do you have to do that!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> hey was not my fault!!! The rudder servo stripped doing a lumchavoick about 10 -15 feet from the ground!!!


ok now i think your seriously talking smack, where do you fly? I would be willing to drive out to you and watch you fly and pull off a lumpshovak(spelling) 10 to 15ft off the ground, especially with giant scale stuff, that manuever requires a little more altitude to do than that. stop the insanity!lol


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok i live in milford pa zip is 18337 and the field is the flying hawks rc club! I am not even kidding you give me a plane and i will do it!!!


Brandon Snyder


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

think you'll be going to marshalls when the out door season starts?oh and want to be part of our team? were trying to make it bigger, right now we have two or three, its called team lost...


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok what do you have to offer me?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

um.... being on a great team??


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

haha hey when are you going to marshalls? give me a ride and i will help you out!! If i can t just send me your motors and i will give you some HP!!

Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

where is the chit chat at?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

issues...


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think u have many of them!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i would like to go fly this sunday but looks like i have some work to do!! i cant even fly durring the week have baseball monday tuesday wednesday thursday and more work on friday and work on the weekends this shiz never stops! are u goin to be at the meeting the 23rd?

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

*ha ha ha!*

that sucks!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah sure does are you going to make the meeting? when are you going to start racing marshalls?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea i can my dads comming to the meeting too with his niro and im starting as soon as the out door season starts


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> yea i can my dads comming to the meeting too with his niro and im starting as soon as the out door season starts


Your dad is bring the nitro to the flying feild? Do you know how to get there? I dont know if you will get time on the sticks this day cause there is going to be alot of people there!! You dont want to be around alot of people when u learn to fly!! If you need any work done to your motor i will cut the come replace the brushes align the hoods polish the motorshaft and dyno it and oil it for 6 bucks if it sounds good to you send them to me or bring them with you to the field! my addy is Brandon Snyder
405 West high st
Milford pa 18337
If you send them to me now i will get them back to you at the meeting!

brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

no thanks, because i already have my own lade and i want to drive now! not in a month so no thanks


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

what kind of lathe do you have? And why do u think it is going to take a month?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i guess you dont want some hp?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i just like doing things myself, but i mean if we can hang out im sure id be cool to dyno it, but i can true it and change the brushes and stuff, just yesterday i rebuilt it but didnt true the com because im just learning to use the lathe, but ill get it down  but weve gotta fly or race or hang out some time!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

when you rebuild a motor you need to do more then true it and new brushes!! I will hook you up if you are at marshalls!! He you want to buy a monster motor? I am selling 1 for 15 bucks if so i will bring it with me to the field!

Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

give me a call this week some time thursday friday?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

do you need any motors or anything like that let me know! I will see what i can do for you!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea get me an os .15, for my buggy ....lol


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah ok i mean electric!! I prob could get you one?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yo go on hobby talk chat its wayyyyyyyyyyyyy easier


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah where the hell is that?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

top of screen near trackfinder


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yo call me tomarrow


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yo yo yo wazzzup you still going sunday?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

HELLO??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? anyone there??


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

what????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you going sunday? I will see you there i will be there at 7:30 8:00 in the am to get to get some flying time in with my buddy john!

Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yo mike hello are you going to fly or what?

Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

mike i will be at the field on sat after 12 and all day sunday give me a call tonight if you can!!!

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

*oops...*

plane do this ^>_......


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

in other words plane go boom...


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah go boom!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

YOU'LL BE THERE SUN. RIGHT? IF SO ILL DEFINATELY BE THERE , ALMOST DEFINATELY WITH A TRAINER CORD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

looks like rain for sunday?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

no, the local weather says cloudy and weather channel says, slight chance of showers so if it reains it will only race for like 5 min


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok we will see what happens!!! I will have foam i hope


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

foam????


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Foam*

foam my electric plane i call it foam!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh, ill race u!!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok drag race we can start from a dead stop it the air?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea lol, well use helicopers for the start the get our planes. or just hover them  :drunk: :dude: :dude: :dude:


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah i can hover u cant!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

.....r u still going?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont know it looks like it is going to rain!!! As of right now i am not i will let you know!!

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

no its gonna be cloudy also, i need to tell u somthing funny, call me at 570-kis-mine!!!! ill be there if u r!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will not be there tomarrow!! Cause i have shit to do with baseball talk to you on monday!


Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

sure u do!...... then call me later tonight!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yo jackass call me!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i callled you what NOW!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

hhhhhh... well any waynice pic. but i got the sim, i camn fly upside down ill show u sun. at the field!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont get cocky just because you can do it on the sim dont mean shit!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

im not being cocky!!! im just that good!!!!!j/k but youll be there to save my ass on the trainer cord right? so i wont be scared to fly!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yo ill go race tomorrow at marshalls if u get me a ride!!!!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

to the track i mean!.... well both!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah i am not home now!! i am at my uncles house i lackawaxen and i have a game at 4 and from there i am going to the race track!! my game is in hawley! get your dad or mom to bring you?

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

http://www.purevolume.com/arcticmonkeys .... go here if u like good music, but (no money+no belt+no track motor=no race  ) so maybe next week i jut worked to nights and getting around 50$ but have to join the club, so dunno if ill race soon, but eventully!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah if you dont have money it sucks!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i though your mom said you where not supposed to be on the web? or on hobbytalk?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

do u have a job?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah sort of?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea, beggin of ur parents lol....... well u goin sun.??? man i really want to fly!or race!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

no if they give me money they give me money!! I should be there sunday!!! I am racing 2morrow night and flying sunday!! 

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

do u know what would be fun????


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

taping fireworks to our planes!!!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah ok!! hahah what is with you and blowing things up you are starting to scare me planes blowing up? LOL its your money your wasting not mine!! hey i am going to get the web site for you so you can join the ama!! it is a must!! then you have to join the club!

Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

https://www.modelaircraft.org/MemberApp.aspx?verified=true


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yo it says its 58.00$ for me to join!!!!!!! i dont have that, you said it would be 15.00$!!!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will get the paper for you it is 15$ i dont pay on the web so screw the website i will get you the paper to mail in!! you HAVE to join the club soon i cant let you fly there 2 much with out being a member i can only allow it to happen like 2 more times and then you guys have to join! for you it will be 10 and for your dad it is 50!

Brandon Snyder
Flying Hawks Instructor Pilot


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ill give u the 10 tomorrow and if you get the sheet ill mail it mon. but im not sure if my dad will pay 50$, why is it so much for him??


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

why werent u at the field?????? all i did was hang out with the guy with the 46% ultimate, that thing is awesome, especially that huge ass servo!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> why werent u at the field?????? all i did was hang out with the guy with the 46% ultimate, that thing is awesome, especially that huge ass servo!!!!


cause i did not have a rid and it is way to windy to fly a electric!!! So what did jim have to say to you?

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

u should of asked me i defenatly would of given u a ride!!!! we were just talking, he gave me pauls # to ask hi to join the club. it wasnt that windy.r u going fri if so ill be there and if u need a ride ill ask my mom if shell pick u up!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i am still in lackawaxen and your mom doest want to drive like 20 miles out of her way? But i am deff going to be there fri!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh,sorry but i got a new plane!!!and i meant if u need a ride fri!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

what did you get? No i can get a ride on fri i only live 2 miles i could walk!! hahah


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

extra 330


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

from what company? electric or gas?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i was kidding, but i cant go fri i need a ride


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

well if i drove!!! But i think i am going to this girls house fri sat and sunday and monday!!! To hang out you know!!!

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea "hang" out, right  , so your not gonna be there?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

fri? Maybe call me and find out you said you dont have a ride?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea, or i might come like 1 or 2. but do ya still got a monsterstock? oh and im joing the ama for 1$!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh and im happy sean tucker is still alive!!!!!+ im getting duratrax power pole connectors!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> yea, or i might come like 1 or 2. but do ya still got a monsterstock? oh and im joing the ama for 1$!!!!


ok just give me a call for a buck you dont get the mags every month! are you racing sat i have a monster stock do you need one? for racing or bashing? are you racing sat night? I am glad sean is alive also good friend of mine and hope to go out to cali to visit him when i get my pilots licenes! he has and aerobatic school he told me to come see him and he will teach me! i have one of the ribbons he cut i was a poleholder for that i have pictures with sean i will show u at the field.

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

fore racing the monster i need also how much??and i might be there if i get a ride from my parents but not too likely there, so prabably not. but im so excited about racing i might piss my self!!!!!!!!!  well any who who do ya think is gonna win amertican idol, im going for taylor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wto0146p look what im buying!!!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> fore racing the monster i need also how much??and i might be there if i get a ride from my parents but not too likely there, so prabably not. but im so excited about racing i might piss my self!!!!!!!!!  well any who who do ya think is gonna win amertican idol, im going for taylor!!!!!!!!!


yah i think he is going to but i want tits to win i love boobies!! Start pissing now!! yah i might be there with the girl i am talking about if i give her a lil you now what i think she will take me!

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

um,......ok, but , any way how much for the monster stock damn it!!!!!!! so this girl must be fugly to like u!!!!!! j/k but i really like how you get rides from girls, shouldent it be the other way around???


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

cough, (dilhole),cough, sorry im not feeling that good


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> um,......ok, but , any way how much for the monster stock damn it!!!!!!! so this girl must be fugly to like u!!!!!! j/k but i really like how you get rides from girls, shouldent it be the other way around???


girls love me i cant get them to do anything and i mean that!! it should be the other way but i am lazy and horny!! hahaha 78 bucks and you got a deal i dont know 20?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

bsracing8 said:


> girls love me i cant get them to do anything and i mean that!! it should be the other way but i am lazy and horny!! hahaha 78 bucks and you got a deal i dont know 20?


it should be less because ill be having nightmares on what u just said!!! 15!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

15 what that is way more then half off!! a monster is like 38 buck killer! let me think about it!


----------

